# Road Bikes



## WHIZZER

Talk to me .

My son wants to get into Cycling - ( he is 18) - looking for a starter bike and a turbo trainer as well - As I know nothing about roadbikes whats a good starter bike and a decent turbo trainer ? 

:thumb:


----------



## bigalc

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/brand-x-tt-01-magnetic-turbo-trainer-incl-riser/rp-prod128154

This deal is on at the moment for a turbo trainer, looks good for a starter.
I've never used one

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/cube-attain-pro-road-bike-2016/rp-prod141422

This also looks a good starter bike

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/vitus-bikes-zenium-disc-road-bike-2016/rp-prod135398

A nice bike with disc brakes


----------



## fozzy

I'll follow this with interest as I'm thinking of getting a road bike to make a change from getting the MB out and spending more time cleaning it than riding this time of year.


----------



## Paul7189

Whats your budget? Decathlons in house range of road bikes (B'Twin) can not be beaten on price! They regularly come up in reviews of the best bikes for under £500, £700, £1000. They have a carbon fibre model with shimano 105 groupset on for £880. Or if you want something more serious then the 720 AF model has full ultegra groupset and mavic wheels for £1050 with a carbon fork. They have plenty of options for the lower budget also!

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/ultra-720-af-road-bike-ultegra-id_8331274.html


----------



## transtek

How about this, if the budget stretches this far, full carbon tri bike (there is also a road bike option with normal bars):
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kestrel-Ta...&qid=1478305239&sr=8-3&keywords=kestrel+talon


----------



## ncd

transtek said:


> How about this, if the budget stretches this far, full carbon tri bike (there is also a road bike option with normal bars):
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kestrel-Ta...&qid=1478305239&sr=8-3&keywords=kestrel+talon


£1,199.00 + £599.99 UK delivery, are you sure?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Serious Performance

My brother dips in and out of cycling but decided to get a road bike so he can join me on occaisions. For the £650 pricetag I was quite impressed with what he picked up:

https://www.merlincycles.com/felt-f75-road-bike-2016-93834.html

105 group (proper 11 sp set up), carbon fork and I've had a couple of goes when helping him set it up/dial it in and it was a nice riding bike.

What no one has mentioned in all the recommendations is how a bike fits. Go try a few even if it's just down the local Halfords. At least get an idea of what frame size will be around his size and roughly what he feels comfortable on etc. That way if you end up going the Mail order route you won't be relying solely on a recommendation for size which could end up too big. Otherwise head down the local bike shops. If they are decent they'll be able to sort something out, and more often or not have links to clubs so your son could join them and at the same time will possibly entice him into the sport more than heading out on his own if he's not sure of things or getting started.

Admittedly my knowledge of turbo's is limited as I use rollers indoors but theres plenty of offers going on at the moment so you're bound to pick up something decent to get him going :thumb:

Cheers .


----------



## transtek

ncd said:


> £1,199.00 + £599.99 UK delivery, are you sure?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Sorry, didn't see the price of delivery!:doublesho


----------



## Smithy225

I'll be following this, just bought a Trek Emonda S4 and need a trainer for the winter

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks chaps he is going to the local shop to be fitted so I know what size at least


----------



## alan hanson

recently started got a carbon boardman and just got a tacx satori turbo trainer which i can connect to zwift for virtual races against peeps all over the world makes indoor riding a little more interesting


----------



## Paul7189

Was looking at zwift the other day and I did geek out over it a bit. It's like a computer game but not for lazy people. What a day to be alive!


----------



## nichol4s

Planet X Pro carbon is worth a look I've just sold mine but that's noting too do with the bike, but due to 4 people been knocked off and killed this year all within 1/2 mile from my house.


----------



## WHIZZER

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/tacx-satori-smart-trainer/

so that's what we have gone with for the turbo trainer came highly recommended and after discount vouchers etc came in under £200


----------



## GrantB5

One of the magazines I read from time to time have recommended this as a great starting point. Rating it 4 out of 5 stars. May be worth a look.

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/inride-300-turbo-trainer-id_8315759.html


----------



## alan hanson

WHIZZER said:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/tacx-satori-smart-trainer/
> 
> so that's what we have gone with for the turbo trainer came highly recommended and after discount vouchers etc came in under £200


same one i have get it linked to swift its awesome


----------



## WHIZZER

looks great pm sent


----------



## great gonzo

I have an okd style turbo and it kills the rear tyre not sure if the new ones like above are the same, just be careful. 

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

My old set up, gave it away as it's more boring than watching paint dry. No substitute for the real thing.



Gonz.


----------



## WHIZZER

Tacx and zwift work really well together thanks for all the input


----------



## Serious Performance

Been waiting for my Tacx Flux since the start of December.... Grrrrrr... Hurry up!!!


----------



## WHIZZER

Serious Performance said:


> Been waiting for my Tacx Flux since the start of December.... Grrrrrr... Hurry up!!!


Wow that looks a bit of Kit !

if you hear of any good bikes for sale - he is looking - he brought himself something cheap and cheerful secondhand so he can start but I guess will be looking for something a little better in the summer ( he nearly got a Trak alr6 6months old for £650 ! but the chap decided not to let it go in the end)


----------



## Serious Performance

Heres hoping!

I'll keep an ear out by all means.... Do keep scouring Ebay though, or see what local shops are offering on last years models (as I'm sure you know). Certain bikes to look out for are things like the 2015/16 Specialized Roubaix which has just had a frame update for 2017. Scott Foil is another one that got an update in the last year so 2015/16 models that are around may be alot more reasonable.
Another option is Planet X, had a couple of their MTB frames in the past and the first road bike I built up was one of their carbon Nanolights. Very good for the money and their ful builds look very reasonable most of the time.

Hope he's enjoying it so far!


----------



## WHIZZER

Yep he has been turbo training for the last week everynight about 20km per night so building up - he got himself a cheapo specialized (£525 bike for £180 ) so a start ...


----------

